
Snakebite: the open source development network - lehmannro
http://www.snakebite.org/
======
lehmannro
See also Trent Nelson's announcement on python-commiters.
[http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
committers/2009-Janu...](http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
committers/2009-January/000331.html)

 _Snakebite will be publicly announced… soon._ whoops.

------
davatk
Interesting design, but that's all that's there. Does anyone know what this is
actually about?

~~~
lehmannro
Even though the announcement (see my other post) and the page pretty concisely
describe what Snakebite's about, I'll try to wrap it up:

It's a platform for open source developers granting access to exotic build
environments. A communist server farm of buildbots, so to say. It aims for
more cross-platform compatibility.

